

How to Clock a Glacier - dnetesn
http://prime.nautil.us/issue/22/slow/how-to-clock-a-glacier

======
ovis
> In the lab, Bortolozzo and his coworkers have been able to detect speeds as
> slow as 20 millionths of a billionth of a meter per second (20 femtometers
> per second) with a measurement lasting only one second.

I wonder how difficult it is to perform this on a glacier from a moving plane?
Measuring relative velocities is impressive, but then how do you know how fast
the plane is moving?

~~~
lscritch
Shoot the rocks beside the glacier?

------
kleer001
A really big cold angry fist?

